# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 32



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Heaps of   and   to each and everyone of us!


H xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly for the new thread    
Goodnight ladies, have a lovely evening.

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Cathy, what a huge smile I have on my face, hoping everything progresses well and that after the 1st scan you will feel happier to join us on the bfp thread


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATS CATHY,WELL DONE


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all,

Well thats it,I have officailly left the IUI thread and have followed my buddies   We had our 1st appointment today for egg share and ivf  went really well,filled in loads of forms,bought some home to fill in too   and I had loads of bloods done,and providing they are ok we are ok to egg share in a few weeks   .The lady was fab today,explained absolutley everything to us,we both feel so much better now so we cant wait to start 

So thats it really,you cant get rid of me now 

Erica,Julie and Holly-told you I would be following you really soon   so nice to know we are all in this together   wishing you all loads of luck for your tx      Cant believe its gonna be so soon 

Ali-I was so   when I read your news hunny,hopr your ok   

Cathy-huge congrats ,enjoy every minute  

Sarah- so sorry it was a bfn   we are all here for you !! 

Big    to all you other lovlies,give me a week or so and I will be up to speed 

Kelly

ps-still got about 750 bloody bt phone books to deliver and its snowing


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there girls

I typed a really long post about 4pm and then lost it when the new thread started and I can't remember anything I wrote now!

Hope you're all doing well anyway.

Holly - Very impressed to see you are now an 8 follie queen!  Excellent news - it sounds like the perfect number to me.  Glad you are feeling less bloated and uncomfortable now as well - I am too.

I had a scan today and my 5 follies have now become 4, so either one has evaporated or is being a little minx and hiding in there somewhere  !  But anyway, pregnyl tonight and then egg collection on Wednesday.  I'm getting really excited.  Just hope that the 4 follies all have eggs in.  And, it looks like I'm going to be an ICSI girl, the clinic have recommended that if DH's sperm is ok on the big day we go for half IVF and half ICSI, and that if there is any doubt we do all ICSI.  A tiny part of me thinks they are just after our money, but having said that we have spent so many 1000s of pounds in the last few weeeks I am getting rather blase about it all now!

I've been doing the rounds of clinics and therapists today - firstly the scan, then an osteopath for my back and then acupuncture.  The osteopath was amazing.  I've never seen one before, but my back had become so bad by today I had to go.  Anyway, she only did really gentle manipulation but it made me unbelievably emotional.  I wanted to cry at one point but then burst out laughing and couldn't stop.  I was still laughing when I had my acupuncture, which didn't seem to amuse the acuncturist who kept saying "You will please relax" and looking cross!  

Manda - Hope egg collection went really well today and that those little embies are getting themselves ready for their return!

Sarah - Hope you are okay and coming to terms with your result.

Hi to everyone else - Candy, Eire, Erica, Kelly, Julie, Struthie, KJ, Molly, VIL, Moosey, Cathy, Murtle, Lily and everyone I have undoubtedly missed.

And finally, lots of        to the "Wednesday " girls

Love Rachel x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning everyone!
Cathy – CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Great to get some good news! You must be over the moon!

Sarah – I’m so sorry to hear your news, what a hard year for you hun.  Take some time out to treat yourself over Xmas perhaps and then look forward to starting afresh in a new year if that’s what you plan to do.

Holly – Good luck for EC on Wednesday – how exciting!  Are you having general or just a local anesthetic?  Here’s hoping for lots of healthy eggs!

Catwoman – Fingers crossed for a natural BFP….you never know!

Jodi – is it sunny in Perth?  It’s rained in Sydney non-stop!

Kelly – glad to hear your egg share appt went well and that you can start in a few weeks!  Great news!

Rachel – Good luck for EC on Wednesday!  I know the feeling of running from clinic to therapist – it’s a bit like that when you’re trying to fit acupuncture and everything in on top of your clinic appts!  Hopefully it will all pay off!

Hi to Julie, Lily, Candy, CR, Murtle and everyone else.

As for me, well it’s next Thursday I start downregging not this Thursday unfortunately.  But even still – it should come around pretty quickly.  Dh and I have decided to go away for the weekend this weekend to take my mind of things so we are thinking of driving down the coast somewhere – hopefully the weather will fine up as it’s been raining every day here lately.

Jo x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

I guess it's a bit late to be on here, but at least I can say hi to the Aussie girls!

Jo - I'm sure the Thursday after next will be here before you know it.  Enjoy your weekend away before hand.  And I hope the sun comes out soon!

Jodi - Hope all is well with you.

I'm just gearing myself up for the pregnyl injection.  This one seems much scarier than the rest, probably because you have to do the chemistry bit first!  

See you all in the morning.

Rachel xxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

good luck with the pregnyl injection rachel.  it's so fiddley, but i found doing it 5 minutes before a favourite tv programme (desperate housewives worked a good 'un!!) definitely made me quicker at getting it all sorted and over with.  best of luck!

holly and julie you are stars, thanks for your help with the ticker.  i was a ticker virgin!!

goodnight all,
crxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning everyone 
Just a quick one,well done Kelly,we could be cycling together in the new year.Me and dh have an appointment at 9am with the egg share nurse,then tomorrow have to see the counsellor and the consultant.

Off xmas shopping today as dh has taken the day off.

Will be back later xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello!

Rachel - hope you got on ok with the pregnyl.  For some reason it really stresses me out, but DH calmly did it and after numbing my tummy with an ice cube it was done without a flinch.  All sounding really good for you and as Jodi said yesterday there could well be others hiding they couldn't see on the screen.  I'm glad you sound as emotional as me!!  All these hormones send you completely   don't they!  What time is yours??    

Julie - ewww that you're feeling icky.  What an old witch she is to you    You're a brave little soldier to be in at work and hope it calms down for you soon.  One more sleep now  

Struthie - hope you've had a great day out shopping and you've managed to get loads of great stuff!

CR - ticker looks great!!

Jo - ooh poo that it's another week away but great plann to be going away for the weekend!  I love the coast south of Sydney, lots of lovely little towns and nice beaches.  Hope you get some   soon but count yourself lucky that your temps are above 10deg C!

Kelly - yipee!  It's all good to go for  you now!  The clinic sounds really professional and are treating you with the care and attention you deserve!  Good luck on you new journey    And good luck with all those BT phone books  

Cathy - did you tell your Dad and SMom?  Ooooh I'm just so happy for you both, can't wait to hear the latest!!  Any tips for what you did during the 2ww would be very much appreciated btw!  

Erica - hope today is less manic for you and you're feeling better?  Any news yet if you will be stimming on Wednesday yet or do you need a scan first?

Petal - where are you hunny?  Been thinking of you since Cathy's post about the chinese herbs....  Hope all is ok and  you're just too busy or DH has kidnapped the computer again  

Sarah - just want you to know you're in my thoughts.

So did the pregnyl at 9pm last night and that was fine.  Went to bed and felt a bit sicky but woke up and needed my usual 1am toilet stop and then came back to bed with horrendous pain.  It felt like my womb wanted to explode and I started thinking all the worse thoughts about OSS etc and having to rush to hospital, but it subsided again and is now fine.  I think it was one of the follies that was more like a cyst had burst....  good to have it gone and out of the way but wow it was excruitating for a while there.

Smoochies to you all!
H xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning girlies   
Julie - My little fruit  just one more sleep & your new journey begins   Sorry you're feeling poorly   but hey just stick 2 fingers up at her because after this visit you won't be seeing her for a very long time   
Holly - Oooooouch!! You poor thing but hey think about how hard those ovaries are working bless them. Wishing you bucket loads of   tomorrow, will be thinking of you & egging you on (pardon the pun   ) At my scan appt tomorrow my lining needs to be no more than 4mm & my ovaries free of cysts and/or other problems for me to get the go ahead for stimming drugs so fingers crossed. I need hormones................thing is I'll be going from one extreme to another, from none to loads, God help DF   
Cathy - Bet you couldn't sleep last night    
Kelly - Good to hear that everything is moving forward   & that you are being treated properly by this new clinic. Lots of luck with egg share.
CR - Ticker looks fab hun, well done you    
Jo - Weekend away before you start dr sounds just perfect   have a great time then you will refereshed & raring to go.
Manda - Hope ec went well yesterday    & that you're feeling ok.
Rachel - Lots of    for ec tomorrow hope all goes well.
Molly/Kj/Catwoman -     hope you're all well & happy.
Sarah - Thoughts are with you, hope you're ok   
Big hellos to Jodi, Murtle, VIL&Moosey, Struthie, Lilly, Candy, Eire & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Pregnyl was fine in the end - not as scary as it looked!  I didn't like snapping the glass vials though, they seemed really hard to break and I was convinced there was going to be glass anywhere.  Didn't seem to get any side effects from it, although I do look a bit blotchy this morning!

Holly - sorry you felt rough last night, but glad it's gone now.  I'm being "done" at 10am tomorrow - what time are you? I'm getting worried about the sedation now - I seem to remember people on here talking about rambling and saying stupid things whilst under sedation.  Think I will be a prime candidate for that!  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow anyway and hope it all goes really well    

Hi Julie - sorry you feel so rough too.  Hopefully you won't have to put up with her again for over 9 months!!  Lots of luck for tomorrow.

CR - Glad you are feeling on top form.  I think you are right -  we all deserve the easiest pregnancies after all of this! 

Kelly - How are the phone books going?!  Really good news to hear you can start soon.  The new clinic sounds so much better.

Struthie - happy shopping!

Erica - Hope you're okay today and that all goes well for you tomorrow as well.  Beware of the hormones - scary things, send me completely  !! Although I've been more hyper than anything else the last few days, I think it'll be the 2 ww when I become the monster from hell!


I guess I really had better do some work now, as not much is going to get done for the next few days.  I'm sure I'll be back shortly though to see what you're all up to.

Happy tuesday everyone

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry no time to chat off for a girlie gossip and then swimming in a mo, but if you haven't already confirmed what date in Jan would be good, please get your arses in gear 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42462.20.html


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello again!

Rachel - by the time you're going in I should be all done.  The procedure is at 9am - trying so hard to visualise lots of healthy little eggs but keep thinking aaarggh terrified there will be none there..  Silly and   Glad you're feeling fine and pregnyl all good.  I agree those vials are worrying snapping the glass as you do    Really passing on my     to you my lovely!!

Erica - so hope all will be in order tomorrow    I'm sure you will be!!  Thanks for eggy wishes  

Jo - completely forgot to answer your question earlier.  We don't get a choice of the type of sedation at our clinic - it's the stuff  that you are neither awake or out completely with. (Jodi - help us out here!) Some people remember very little, others chat nonsense throughout (yep that'll be me and you Rachel  ).  Last year I had to have a colonscopy (due to bowel screening as there is a family history of bowel cancer) I had similar stuff then and I was quite coherent whereas my sisters and cousins etc don't really remember anything.  

H xx

PS that's tellin em Canders    have a lovely day!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Morning lovelies,

Candy - I've just got my **** in gear! OK? Will be over on the BFP thread soon - just as soon as I come down to earth!

Holly and Rachel -            for tomorrow. 

Don't worry about the sedation thingy. I don't remember a thing!! At our clinic we have to walk into the room, hop up on the table and then when its all over I had to hop down into a wheelchair to be taken back to bed. Well, I just about remeber shimmying off the table and into the chair and i do remember waking up in bed but what happened in between I have no idea!! DH said I was laughing and chatting to the nursy all the way down the corridor but he didn't say what about!!    

Just for you two tomorrow I shall wear my lucky orange knickers, my orange vest, my orange jumper and orange scarf. I'll look like i've been tangoed!

Holly - tips for the 2ww! Go mad at the beginning - it saves time later!! . No seriously - The more you hear the more confusing it is. I don't have any answers but I'll tell you what i did if you like. I did sit quietly for about 3 days after ET until boredom set in. Even after that I was very careful what I did. If I had to bend I bent at the knees rather than in the middle. Last week I tried to do normal stuff - it took away the nerves. In fact on sunday i was up a stepladder most of the day - but - even then i watched what I was doing and didn't stretch or bend awkwardly! I have tried to keep my tum warm. I figure it keeps the blood moving well and lastly I did spend a lot of time looking at the piccie of my embies and trying to imagine what they were doing. A great website called The Visual Embryo is fab. The rest is down to Mother Nature and a smattering of good luck whick you have in abundance here!

Glad you're both Ok on the Pregnyl - I was like the walking dead! Hope your tums comfy now, Holly. Rachel - DH had those lovely little bottles for the stimms and the Pregnyl - he soooo hated it!

Erica - good luck for tomorrow   . Heres to hormones!!

Julie  - and for you    . It's going to be hormone city on here!

Kelly - great news that you're moving on. Thoses forms are a nightmare aren't they? You need a degree to understand what you're signing. Maybe you've got one  - but I was Mrs Thicky - i could have been signing anything!!

Hello to all the other lovelies. hope youre fine and dandy!

I just wanted to say thannks sooooo much for all the lovely messages. You really have been lifesavers over the last 2 weeks, months, years!! DH wants to say thanks too for saving my sanity.

Had bloods yesterday and HCG was 540. They'll be looking for over 1000 tomorrow apparently.

Love and kisses to all and to Holly and Rachel - hope you don't get the gowns with no tapes tomorrow like i did!!   I'll be thinking of you.

Cathy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Guys 
sorry havent had time to catch up on all the news, bit mad here...dh still has no job, we have no heating or hotwater (new boiler thurs) dog out of control (have bought a new bk and we are now on day 1 of zero tolerance mode -  he thinks he is trying to lead the pack, but he's got another think coming! going well so far....), clutch on car gone aarrrghh.
our babysitting max went well on sun, he was an angel but the dog was sick everywhere and we thought he was going to die! honestly he was in a really bad way for about 3 hrs and then seemed to make a miraculous recovery! was a bit of a stressy 24 hrs as we had to keep dog away from baby and vice versa and the dog could escape easily from their kitchen so difficult to segregate them! was glad to come home....

Cathy - i know i pm'd you but you know i'm soooo glad to hear your news, and those levels sound 

Rachel and Holly - will be thinking of you both tomoz, and visualizing lots of great little eggs       

can i ask you all a favour? our friend steve (baby max's father) is having a back operation this afternoon to rebuild a disc damaged in a car accident 18 months ago. its a big worry as not only is it a very major op, slicing him open down the chest and lots of fiddling about,and 6 months recovery, but each time he's in hosp it reminds us all of the terrible circumstances of the accident which he was lucky to come out from alive -  his wife especially worries. so could you all please spare some thoughts for him and Tracey, and their familes this afternoon and send him some postive vibes for a speedy recovery. he's going to be in high dependancy for a couple of days but hope we will be able to visit him thurs. Thanks Guys 

kj xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Sorry for butting in, but I just had to say CONGRATULATIONS again to Cathy. I am sooo excited for you guys and the levels sound fantastic! Well done!     

Also, Manda - hope your EC went well and    for ET sweetie...

Holly -  at the  8  follies! What a result! Well done to you too, will be keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you tomorrow. Hope your tummy is not too painful. 

Rachel -    to you too hunny. Its going to be a BIG DAY for the IUI/IVF girls. We'll all be there in spirit holding your hands.... 

Erica -    for you too - hope you get the go-ahead for stimming tomorrow. x

********** - good luck for Friday and hope your pains will soon be a distant memory. 

Special  to Murtle, and  to all you other IVF ladies,

Love Molly
x

PS. KJ have replied to you on the other thread.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel - Glad injection went ok, will be thinking of you at 10am    I worry about the sedation part too but I'm sure you'll be fine. I have those stupid glass vials for my stim drugs too, what does everyone else have then?   Have warned DF that I was   when stimming for IUI & this time the doses are bigger so he needs to beware!!
Candy - No smacked  for me, I replied last week.
Holly -      there WILL be lots of eggs don't you worry about it!
Kj - Poor you   no boiler & it's so cold, a poorly & naughty Caleb & more car problems, you're not having a good time of it are you.     to your friend Steve & his family, wishing him a very speedy recovery.
Julie -   are you feeling any better?
Cathy - Bloods sound great   & good luck for tomorrows appt. From no hormones to mega doses of them, God help everyone around me   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

You pop away fruit  the more the merrier!! Hope it eases off at least a little for you. At least you haven't got too long to go then you can go home & curl up on the settee in your pj's with a hot water bottle   Hope you get a decent sleep, big day tomorrow   

I'm ok, busy as it's wages again & trying to get ahead being as I've got to have time off tomorrow for my appt. Hope they say  tomorrow, I haven't felt like myself whilst d/r or maybe I'm always a stressed, irritable miserable  with granny flushes & I just haven't realised it before  With loads of stimming & hopefully a   coming my way guess I won't feel "normal"   for a while. Some would say I never have been   

Treacle.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there - back again, still avoiding any work!


Julie - sorry you feel so bad.  At least it's not long to go now.  Hope you feel better soon

Hi Molly - How is everything with you?  Thanks for the good wishes.

Erica - I guess I'm lucky never having had the vials before.  I inject puregon for stimming which comes in a pen type thing and is really easy to inject - almost enjoyable!!  Sounds from your description as though the d/r as had all the effects it's meant to - so am sure it will all be fine tomorrow.  Just more crazy hormones to look forward to!!

KJ - Wishing all the best for your friend and hoping that he makes a speedy recovery.  It sounds as though he has had an awful ordeal.     .  Hope you, DH and Caleb are warm and toasty again soon.

cathy - Still on   ?  You deserve to be!  Thanks for sharing your tips - I'm going to remember to rest up for 3 days, no bending over, warm tummy, visualisation and will need to find a stepladder from somewhere!!

Candy - i've been a good girl too and had already voted.  Really glad it looks like the 14th as I can make that.

Hi to   everyone else 

rachel xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Just home from accupuncture.    Julie!  Good luck for tomorrow     everything crossed for your new start.  I'll look out for you  

Snuggle up with the cats and rest.

H xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Goodnight ladies have a lovely evening   
Julie -    at 7.30am
Holly -    at 9.00am
Rachel -    at 10.00am
Hope I've got that bit right   
& obviously love & luck to everyone   whatever stage you are at.

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Good luck to you too Erica        

rachel x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Big   and   to you too Erica let's hope it's stimming time  

H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm back,all shopped out!

Had an appointment with the egg share nurse this morning,basically we talked through what would happen,how many eggs we would have to get etc.
She said they would start me on a higher dose of fertility drugs next time,and as I had ten eggs last time it would hopefully get us a few more.
So we had the bloods taken or should I say I did,six tubes of the stuff,have got a nice big bruise!
She said it only takes three weeks for the results to come back,they are HEP B and C,HIV,and cystic fibrosis,as long as they are all clear then we will be matched with another lady and will probably start treatment in January.
Feeling excited now!
Got to see the counsellor tomorrow and consultant but they are just formalities.
Will update tomorrow xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Struthie - brilliant to hear you've got a new plan and wishing you the best of luck with it      Hope your apptmt goes well tomorrow too 

Lilly - how are you?  Did you get any answers to your post yet?  Hope there is some good news in there too  

Cathy - thanks for the tips - Rachel can I borrow the step ladder   Am just sooooo delighted that it's worked out on your one and only go.  Lots of sticky vibes to you too but I'm sure all will be fine and you won't need them anyway    

KJ - my heating is on and I'm still chilly!  Eeek for you, DH and Caleb - lots of early nights under the duvet!  As you know I've definitley been thinking of Steve, Tracey and Max.  Hope happier times are ahead.

H xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi everyone

cathy- i am so pleased for you    

holly-good luck for tomorrow,have got everything crossed for you,how are you feeling   

**********-good luck for tomorrow too    hope you feel better

sarah-i am so so sorry to read your news..thinking of you

kelly-glad everything is going will for you.

kj-sorry to hear about your friend.what a nght mare about your heating..poor you

rachel-good luck for tomorrow   

struthie-glad to hear that you have got a new plan,good luck for tomorrow.so glad things are going well for you..that is alot of blood they took 

not been around much AGAIN have had a cold and a chest injefection so not been feeling that great,but feeling better today,thank god.

wishing you good luck for tomorrow,holly rachel and juile,will be thinking of you all

ck6-hi hope you are alright.

luv petal b


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Just a quickie to say congratulations to Cathy - I know I am a bit late, but well done.  I am very happy for you!  Your bloods sound really good and I will keep my fingers crossed for you for the next nine months!  (any excuse not to work!)

Take care and hello to all the IVF'ers!


Jackie xx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Just to say good luck to all those having EC tomorrow- there seems to be so much going on this week I can't keep up with you all!  Good luck to Holly, Julie, Rachel- really hope it goes well and you get loads of juicy eggs in those follies. 

Struthie- great that you have a plan to move forward- sounds really exciting.

Cathy- wow those bloods sound great. You must be so pleased. have you told your family yet?  I read your tips about the 2ww and I actually did most of those as well so I don't feel guilty that it was something that I did or didn't do. I took it easy, didn't bend too much etc especially in the first week. I also drank loads of pineapple juice and ate brazil nuts which I really hate. Anyway, I suppose like you say at the end of the day it's all down to a bit of luck and how good those embies are. I don't think I could have done any more than I did. The only thing I didn't have was a picture of my embies to look at so that is something I will try and get next time. I'm also crap at the positive thinking bit as you all know but I can't beat myself up about that.

I am feeling much better today. I have already made an appointment to see another clinic here in Moscow that specialises in IVF and sounds much better that the last one I used. The doctors are mainly American so at least I won't have the language barrier to contend with.  They seem to have a really good success rate of about 40% and it's quite cheap- about $2500.  The other good thing is that that do an egg donation programme with no waiting list should we have to go down that route. The baby would be half Russian but that could be a good thing!!

Anyway, good luck to all of you    

Sarah
xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thats brilliant Sarah,I find it helps me if I have a plan,helps me get over my sadness much quicker.
How much is that in £ 

Hugs to everyone,and good luck to all


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Been away over the weekend visiting my best friend and god daughter in devon. Very chilly down there brr!!

Not had much chance to catch up but

*CONGRATULATIONS CATHY*
Am so happy for you, really cheered me up after my major drive.

KJ ooh bad caleb... hope the boiler works soon, How's Steve doing?? It must be really hard to face hospitals after all they went through last year. Sending all of you lots of love xxx

Holly and Rachel good luck for tommorow. Lets hope Cathy's good news continues for us all

Kelly great news about the egg share. Looks like Jan/Feb is gonna be busy around here.

Sorry not really caught up more, will try harder.

Love As Always to Candy (and handsome J), Molly,Looby(and beautiful K),VIL and Moosey (hope things are still going well), Julie,Sarah,Struthie and all not mentioned.

Off to try out the new bath (bathroom still a mess but the tub looks great.

Love Starr xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just sneaked on to wish Holly and Rachel good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking positive thoughts for both of you, like Cathy the EC was a breeze, well the sedation part, I never felt a thing (Well I did in as much as I was going ouch, oooh,, errrr, nice picture on the wall and just talking pure jibberish) but I don't remember anything about it, I was so out of my face !! must admit I was sore afterwards for quite some time, but many people don't even get that (I am a total wimp !)  I was very very scared b4 I went in and hardly slept the night b4, but if I can do it any of you can     

Molly glad you had a great time, will reply in the morning.

Kim been and praying for you all today and kisses to Caleb

Thanks for voting ladies C x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Struthie, I checked the prices again and it's about £1100 for normal IVf excluding drugs and £1300 for Isci (excl drugs). For egg donation it's £2500 for everything- drugs and compensation to the egg donor.  How does that compare to the UK?

Sarah
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thats cheap!
ICSI is about £3000 excluding drugs,and IVF £2000 or around that price.
Thats much cheaper!

Good luck today girls


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just a quick one!
Wanted to wish Holly and Rachel tons of                    for today! Will be thinking of you!
Julie - big day today!  
Big hello to Erica, Molly, CK6, Cathy, Sarah, Petal, VIL & Moosey, Jodi, JED, Jilly, Kelly, Struthie (so pleased that things are moving forward for you again!), Candy and all the other lovelies.
Will try and look in later (unless my boss is looking over my shoulder!)
Lots of love,
C xxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thats fab news Julie,good luck xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

MORNING LOVLIES,

Julie-Fab news hunny,all looking good    

Big huge hugs to Rachel and Holly for today                          

I delivered 700 bt phone books yesterday  i am knackered,gonna do the last 200 now  Sorry for no personals-will catch up later   

Kelly x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

julie-so glad that it went well.....your on your way now  great news and glad your feeling better 

holly and rachel-thinking of you both today  

luv petal b


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

so its not just me that thinks holly's dh is very handsome then  

glad you're on the way julie


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

all went as planned - he is still in high dependancy and will be kept asleep till after lunch today when they'll bring him round. thats all i know at the mo....thanks for your thoughts 

can anyone remember who it was that took their cat to a cats weightwatchers? someones asking on girl and boy chat....

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Well done ********** - so glad you have had the okay to start stimming.  Was so pleased you got to meet Holly (and her handsome DH  ) this morning - a lucky omen for you both I'm sure. 

KJ - glad Steve's op went according to plan. Have been thinking of them.    Sorry, can't remember about the cat - but most vets have weight loss programmes for pets. 

Good news on the plans Struthie & Sarah.   

Starr - hope you enjoyed your bath! Glad you had a good time in Devon. 

Kelly -  for delivering all those Yellow Pages!

 to Candy, Murtle, Catwoman, VIL & Moosey, Erica, Cathy, Lily, CK6, Shazia, Petal and all you other ladies.

Will check on later to see how Holly & Rachel got on.    Been thinking of you both.  

Love Molly
x


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi ya girlies

wow, julie, fab news.  same thing with me, thought lining was going to be too thick and due to pill and breakthrough it was much lighter, so ok.  hoping you have the same good luck!!  you deserve it so lovely.
and fancy meeting holly, did you recognise her straight away?

just popping on from work, norty me hopefully won't get the sack, wanted to see how julie, holly and rachel were.  sending you loads and loads of good luck.  i am sending pos vibes out of my office window to you all.

let us know how you get on.....

catch you soon,
crxxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi lovelies,

julie - so its all systems go? Well done you. At least you've done the jabbing thing before - no eebbie jeebies there! Now remember - drink lots and think about apple trees!    

Kelly - what are you like!! Hope you can put your feet up when you finish!

Struthie - must be great to have a plan of action. Bring on January, I say! Hope your arm is better soon. A bit of TLC from DH should do the trick!

KJ - oooohhh little Calebs finding his feet! Cheeky monkey. Shall I send Charlie over to sort him out? On second thoughts no - hes got so many bad habits you wouldn't want Caleb to know about! Actually, at the moment he's doing his big girls act because.... well I'm not sure why - probably seen his own shadow or something! Really glad to hear you friend is doing OK. Heres to a fast track to good health again.

Moosey - thanks for your good wishes. Like the idea of no work while you've got your fingers crossed but I'm a bit worried what else you might not be able to do either!  

Holly and Rachel - hope you're being pampered wherever you are!    

Hello to all the other girlies - sorry don't do names in case i miss anyone out cos i've got my sieve head on!

Just waiting for latest HCG results and then we might tell the odd person. Haven't told anyone yet - except you lovely ladies of course!

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Great news Julie, you sound very excited too!

Hope all goes well I will be following your progress   

Donna xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Julie!

I hope you don't mind me sneaking on here..I wanted to see how you were doing.  Great news about your treatment.  Wishing you all the luck in the world and sending lots of     and     your way.

Take care

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi to all

Wanted to wish Juliaangel and Holly good luck with the IVF cycles.

take care all.

Good luck to all testing and on 2WW.

The weeks are going by faster now 15 weeks now everybody is noticing as am very much showing as having twins.

Jane12


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Bit of a disaster today with the egg collection.  I had already ovulated and there was nothing there.  Did lots of crying at the clinic and am feeling really deflated now.  I think the worst thing is that no-one at the clinic could offer any clue as to why it had happened, other than to say it is very very rare.  So, they did IUI instead, but as it is my 4th IUI I'm not feeling very positive right now.  


Holly - I've been thinking of you and really hope that your E/C went really well.       to you.

Julie - So glad all looks good for you to start.  Good luck!!

Thanks to everyone else for wishing me well and thinking of me.  It really means a lot.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh Rachel hun  how utterly disappointing for you. sending you a grreat big huggle  and sending a billion      that the basting does the trick instead. feel so sad for you 

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening,

Well I have finally delivered all 900 bt phone books   NEVER AGAIN !!! Atleast now I can get some other jobs and xmas shopping done  

Keep looking at all the forms for egg share and tryong to come up with something to put,Can I ask your opinions   if you were having a donor egg for your tx,would you like to read a little bit about the donor couple sorry if it sounds daft,its just that there is a section to write abit about yourself,to help the other couple??any thoughts would be great  

Rachel-I am so sorry it didnt go to plan today,cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling!! Big hugs to you  and loads of luck on your IUI 2ww        

Holly-hope today has gone well,been thinking of you all day  I want to hear all the details cos the e/c is the thing that is scaring me the most 

KJ-Glad to hear your friends op went ok,sending loads of love their way  dont know how you are managing with no heating 

Jane-wow I didnt know you were having twins  fantastic,enjoy every minute 

Cathy-still keep smiling whenever your names mentioned,hope you get your results soon 

Julie-Its so nice having you,holly and erica here,its nice cos you all helped me on the iui board(which is really quiet now,wonder why?? ) and now I am gonna start bugging you all with loads more questions  hope you get the best xmas pressie  

Huge hugs to everyone,must go and load the dishwasher  

Kelly x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

Not been around much recently, as we've just changed internet providers and we've also booked a holiday, going tomorrow, so busy packing!

Not had chance to look back at posts properly but congratulations Cathy on your BFP.

Rachel - so sorry to hear what has happened, that must be so disappointing, but best of luck for your IUI.

Back next Thursday 

Love, Liz


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just wanted to pop on to see how holly and rachel got on

i am so so sorry rachel to read your news   ...cannot believe that happened,did the clinic not say anything else apart from it is just bad luck,thinking of you..did put on a few questions for you but have taken them off,will ask you later..now i don't think is the right time
holly-i hope it all went well  

liz-lucky you,hope you have a great time,hope it is somewhere hot for you both  if it is think og us in the clod 

kelly-glad you got it all done..poor you..i don't blame you for not wanting to do it again

ck6-hi 

speak to you all later

luv petal b


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Rachel, how awful, I really feel for you   am in right in remembering that you didn't down reg and did short protocol ? hoping that its 4th time lucky for you xxx

Holly, glad you are resting up, will check back tomorrow and see if we have any news.

Sorry no read any other posts, been a busy day and I am shattered so off to beddy byes x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I hope you are all well and keeping snug in this lovely weather 
OH and I want to apologise for sounding so negative in my last post. I think it was just one of those days when you could happily bury your head in the oven!

Kellydallard- I just wanted to wish you luck for your test results and starting tx   

JED- I hope you have a great weekend  

**********- I hope your tum has settled down a bit now, great news from your scan, good luck  

Keemjay- your pup looks so cute!!!!!!!!!
Glad things seem to have gone well with your friend.

Struthie- I am so glad to see that you have a plan and all went well with your app  

Holly C- I am ok thank you for asking. I did not get an answer to my question yet but have decided to try and not stress about it as I think my clinic is shut for a few weeks so I can’t really get there view anyway. I am over the shock I was feeling from the test results now and am trying to look at it like it is just another hurdle.
How are you?

Rachel B- I am sorry to read that your e/c did not go to plan 
The timing should be just right for iui though. I’m keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just snuck on to see how Rachel and Holly got on... Rachel, I'm so, so sorry - it must have been so disappointing for you. My heart goes out to you, but remember - all is far from lost. Like Lilly says, the timing would have been perfect. So I'm sending you tons of           as well as a  
Holly - where are you? Sooooooooooooooooooooooo hoping all went well. Have thought about you tons today.
Julie - hurrah for your scan!       it's so exciting!
Just got back from the gym, and I'm about to shove some food in my gob before going to bed.  
 to Erica, KJ (and Caleb!) Molly, Jodi, Jilly, Kelly, JED, Candy, Petal, Cathy, VIL & Moosey and all the other lovely girls I've forgotten.
Just a quick question - how do I become a charter member? I've recently made a donation to FF, but my stars haven't turned blue! Sorry if I'm being a bit dense  
See you all soon!
Lots of love,
C xxxxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

HI everyone,
Haven’t logged on the past few days as have been really busy with work but wanted to see how everyone got on with their EC etc

Rachel – I’m so sorry to hear your news!! You must have been devastated!!!  You poor thing.  But as the others have said, you just never know – at least there is still a chance and all is not lost.  Will keep everything crossed for you.

Julie – glad to hear everything was fine and you were given the all clear to start stimming.  And fancy meeting Holly there  

Holly – how did your EC go babe?  Am hoping all is well.

Struthie – great news that everything looks set to start in Jan – that’s not far away at all!

Sarah – glad to hear you are busy making future plans and have found another clinic you are happy with.  40% success rate is good – many of the clinics here are around 30 – 40%.  Hoping the new year brings you lots of luck!

Kelly – 900 BT books – gosh, you must have been exhausted!!!  

Cathy – when do you get your HCG results??  You must be really itching to tell people!!  I wouldn’t be able to help myself I don’t think! 

Hi to Jodi, Murtle, CR, Keemjay, Lilly, Jane, Petal and anyone else I’ve missed.

Am still counting down the days till next Thurs when I can start downregging…..I picked up the Lucrin yesterday and nearly fell over at the cost – nothing is cheap in this IVF business is it!  Am going shopping to buy a Xmas tree tonight as I’ve decided now that its December its ok to put it up!  I’m such a big kid!

Jo x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello lovely peeps!

Hope all is well in your worlds...

Rachel - hunny I've just pm'd you. Just so utterly dissapointed for you but hanging on to hope that all those lovely little eggs got a thorough basting yesterday   

Julie - you are such a love! Girls I looked an absolute wreck yesterday as I've broken out in spots and was all blotchy and horrid looking. Those hormones play havock with me  Julie on the other hand couldn't have looked lovelier and it was only 7.45am! She's as tiny as she says with beautiful big eyes. It was so lovely to see you (even tho it was brief) and very reassuring before going in  Brilliant to hear you're on your way and hope todays headache dissappears sharpish!! Pleased too that you've got Grandmas to look forward too!!

KJ - Pleased to hear that Steve is out and hope he's doing well in HDU. Thoughts and wishes are with them all. Hope Caleb is back in his routine!!

BTW - you two - DH is gonna love you both forever with comments like those 

Cathy - hope your latest HCG results are through?? And everything is going to plan as I know it will be  Really felt for your DH. I agree, it's way harder on them than we give them credit for, he's a love.

Struthie - hope your apptmt went well and was just as you thought, a formality 

Sarah - brilliant news to hear that you've got a new plan and it sounds like a great one. I'm sure it's going to be a lot easier for you having US Drs etc and the prices and success rate sound fantastic. You can now relax and enjoy Christmas knowing that next year will be a brand new start for you 

Jo - good to hear you're in the Christmas spirit (KJ it's December now, we're allowed!!) I thought you had most of your tx paid for by medicare in Aus?? One week to go until the adventure begins!!

Kelly - well done on getting most of the books delivered and hope you get them finished today!! pssst ec a breeze, I promise!!

Petal - my lovely, thanks for messages of support 

Lilly - don't you worry hunny. Sometimes it's all too hard and we need to get it off our chests to people who really understand what we are going through, besides you had a shock and it's horrible getting back test results that weren't as you thought they would be. Really hope you get some answers to your questions soon. I'm sure there is a lot that can be done and it is by no means the end for you, just a little detour on the road to success.

Erica - did I miss your posting?? What's the news hunny    I'm probably just being very  but I blame those damn drugs... I had no idea what I was saying yesterday and this was at 3pm 

And a MASSIVE THANK YOU to everyone for your wishes and support yesterday, I really did feel like I had you with me and being as worried as I was, it was incredibly reassuring.

All went according to plan. Into the EC room at 8.50am and out again at 9.20am. I have no recollection of anything after Mr R said Bye bye then the ceiling went wobbly. Apparently I was cheering each time an egg was retrieved, but I can't remember it! I vaguely remember being taken back to bed and then I had a snooze. DH was there through it all and said it was an amazing experience. I agree!! Anyway the details are that there were 8 eggs in total but one was determined to stay put so was left behind. They were really pleased with the result because of my inhibin test being so poor they feared I would have follicles without eggs. Mr R looked truly delighted. DH did his bit and then before we left we asked if there was any news on the quality of the eggs. Sue went and checked and said that 5 had been icsied and 2 were left because they were too immature. (DH said they were mucking about and wouldn't concentrate at the job at hand  ) Sue said five was a great number. So now it's the anxious wait for the phone call....... arrgghhh!

Loves to you all and thanks again for everything.

H
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Thanks to everyone for thinking of me and all your support.  You're all brill!!  Feeling much more cheery now and am going to be positive about this IUI.  Just looked at the IUI success list as well and saw that Lucylou was successful on her 4th IUI so she is going to be my inspiration!

Holly - Hurray!!    I pm'd you before seeing your post, but am so glad it is all looking so positive.  5 sounds like a perfect number.      

Will be back later - need to go and have some breakfast (bit late I know!)

Rachel xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

HAPPY DECEMBER          

Julie-thanks for your opinion on the egg share form,sometimes you just need to see what other people think 

Holly-wow sounds like it was a breeze   so happy that it went ok for you  sending loads of luck and squidgy love your way for those precious little embies            

Rachel-was thinking of you last night  so glad to see you on here again today and that you feel a bit better hunny!! Sounds like great inspiration to me,hope its 4th time lucky   

Jo-I was thinking the same about getting my tree,dh doesnt know yet though 

Catwoman-something must have worked cos your a charter member now 

JED-Good luck with the down regging 

LIZ-have a fab holiday you lucky devil 

Big hugs to everyone,Im off to do some xmas shopping!!

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning ladies 

Oh Rachel I'm so sorry things didn't go to plan,lets hope the IUI does the trick,this inf business is so unpredictable    for you.

Julie - hope you are coping ok chuck 

Holly - you did great girl,well done,are they ringing you today with a progress report,this is the exciting bit!

Lilly - hope you are feeling more upbeat now mate,we're here whenever you need a shoulder 

Kelly - how many books!

Anyway as for me,last night we saw the counsellor to talk about egg share,we talked about everything,mind you dh talked more than me! She said we seemed to have made our minds up about it all already anyway. 
Then we went to see the consultant,we had 45 minutes to wait,and they were running 30 minutes late,but our fab nurse sneaked us in as we only wanted to tell him what we want to do next. 

He was fine,he said my eggs were good quality last time,and I got ten eggs last time so he will increase the drugs next time,and aim for 15 eggs,so we would get 8 eggs and recipient 7. 
So I have to call them on day 1 of af in January,will get matched and start the drugs on day 21. The blood tests I had done the other day they take three weeks to come back,I know others on here have been told much longer,lets hope they are all ok and we can get on with it!

He said he thinks we have a great chance of it working this way as we are using donor sperm too. 
Its a good job dh is as laid back as he is,he really is excellent. 

Anyway thats it for now love to all xxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just popped in to check on everyone!!

Rachel - I was so shocked to hear you news but its good to hear you so positive today. Now make sure you stay that way - you owe it to the embies!    

Holly -   at you cheering everytime they found an egg!! Thats the way to do it! Please, please tell us as soon as you hear how the famous 5 are doing!       

Julie - hope we get to meet someday. i've got a lovely picture of you in my head - a bit Kylie like!! Have you been thinking apple trees?

JED  - only 1 week to go which will fly by I'm sure.    

Catwoman - I should speak to the powers that be. I went blue almost immediately!!!

Lilly sweetie - we're here for you. Glad you're happy again now.   Hope you get the answers you're looking for soon.

Kelly - such a toughie. I would be itching to know some stuff, but then again is it better just to accept what comes? I hope people wouldn't choose the eggs they wantd on the basis of the information  - does it work that way or not? Good luck with your decision.

 to all the other lovelies.

Well, HCG was 1228! Most impressive apparently  . So now we're on our own until 15th December when we have our scan. 

Told Dad last night - he cried and then set about telling me what to do and what not to do!! Nothing changes!!

Having a bit of a dilemma today girls. Off for a haircut tommorow and desperately need roots doing. I'm very grey (so young and so grey - a tragedy!!) so its not simply vanity (well actually it is but you know what i mean!) but I'm a tad worried about the ammonia and peroxide. Have done a bit of research and like everything its a bit 50/50 whether you should have your hair dyed in the first 12 weeks. Trouble is I look like a badger!! Hope the hairdresser has some ideas otherwise I'll look like my Granny by Christmas.

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie-fab news,everything sounds ready to go for the new year then,hopefully I wont be far behind you 

Cathy-I am sure I heard somewhere of a natural colurant,cant remembar where though sorry 

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello again!

Rachel - thanks for pm, one coming back my sweets, but so good to hear you're being so positive with it all and I'm sure there is a reason and everything is going to work out beautifully    

Julie - you are a funny pants!  No I'm sooo NOT blind and yes Cathy, she's definitley a Kylie lookielikie.... would love for you to come to January meet cos everyone loves you to bits and wants to meet you  

Cathy - wow oh wow!!!!  Just thrilled to hear your levels!!  Twinnies here we come!! How absoultely gorgeous is your Dad!  Think it's gonna be a long 9 months tho    Definitley keep you posted on the famous five - love it!!

Struthie - fantastic that yesterday was such a breeze and all is going to be fine   It must feel good to know that you can relax in the knowledge that next year is going to bring you a lot of good luck and happy times.  DH sounds wonderful!  Yep they're gonna call any minute now....

Kelly - thanks for the loves!!  Can feel them doll!  Gonna pm you shortly  

Catwoman - glad to see all is sorted on the Charter side of things!!  Is your article out yet hunny  

KJ - forgot to say earlier that it was Creaky that had the fat cat at fat cat club 

Molly - thanks so much for the lovely card!  It was so nice to return home to  


Anxiously sitting by the phonel...

H xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

holly-so glad things went well yesterday,got everything crossed for you this morning   

rachel-glad to read you are feeling better today,got my fingers crossed for you too  

julie-  hi kylie 

got to run now,every late for work,so sorry no more personals.good luck holly

luv petal b


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - Fantastic news hunny     5 eggs icsied, wow you must be so excited & extremely proud of yourself!! Evertyhing crossed for that all important   call today, can't wait to hear your news. 

Julie - Aaaawwww mate great news from you too     you're out of those starting blocks & stimming has begun. Thanks for pm will reply once I've caught up.

Back in a bit, much catch up on everyone else.

Erica.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel - Sorry to read that everything didn't go to plan but hey all is not lost. Sounds just perfect for IUI     stay positive hunny & I was born on the 4th so I think it's definately a lucky number    
Cathy - Fantastic result    & bless your dad what a sweetheart. Bet you can't wait for that 1st scan   
Struthie - Good to hear you have a tx plan   new year, new start wishing you lots of   for January.
Kj - Hope your boiler gets sorted today   & good to hear that Steve is doing well    
Sarah - New clinic sounds great & the prices even better, lots of luck sweetie   
Kelly -   how many books? Bet you're glad it's over.
Catwoman - Go Charter Member    hope you're ok.
Caroline - It was nice to catch up   
Molly - Thanks for pm    will catch up after this post.
Jane - 15 weeks already   great to hear that all is going well.
Manda - Any news hunny? Where are you?   
Jo - Bet your  will look fab tonight. One week today & your new journey begins.........it will be here in a flash!
Lilly - No apologies needed, we all have times like that   good to hear that you are feeling happier again.
Liz - Have a great   you lucky thing.
Hello   Starr, Candy, Petal, Murtle, VIL, Moosey & everyone else. Happy Thursday.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok... phone call just in.  Out of the famous 5, we're down to the terrific three.  Rachel the embryologist was worried I would be dissapointed but I'm not because we can't freeze for later as we're going back to NZ so I didn't want to have to waste more than necessary... Hopefully these three will continue to do all they are supposed to and we'll have a choice of three good ones come Saturday morning.  A few more hurdles down, just another few to go....

Erica... dying to hear your news sweetie!

Julie - looks like meet date will be January 14th and likely to be in Buckingham again.  If you stay the night at the hotel it is £40 and the meal is around £20 (providing Kelly can negotiate us this fabulous deal again!)  Keep it in mind, be fab if you do  

H xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm here again fruit  
Yesterday went really well    everything was as it should be...............body has shut down, ovaries were doing nothing & lining was very thin. I said d/r hadn't been much fun   & the nurse said that it isn't as it's like going through the menopause in 2 weeks & is very intense. This means that I'll find the real one a doddle   
Stimming started this morning, 3 Menopur & now a reduced dose of the d/r one. Bruises are making a nice little pattern & at least now I'll be using both thighs so they will match    
Next appt is next Friday, the 9th, & the nurse said that looking at my response for my 3 IUI's she would expect ec to be the following Monday or Wednesday   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly that's fab hunny
         
The Terrific Three sounds just perfect    & everything will be crossed for you for Saturday morning. You must be over the moon, another hurdle out of the way, I'm really happy for you   

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Holly - that is brilliant news.  I'm sending lots of positive vibes to you and your embies     .  I hope the time between now and Saturday doesn't drag too much.

Erica- Really glad to hear you can start.  It all sounds perfect.

Julie - It would be lovely to meet you if you can come to the Meet.  I was a bit unsure about going to the last one, but everyone was so lovely and I'm really glad I went.  

Cathy - that's fantastic news.  You must be so, so pleased.  You're an inspiration to us all!

Manda / Alwayssunny - You've both disappeared!  Hope everything is okay with you both.

Hi Petal - Hope you're okay.  You mentioned something about some questions.  If you do have any I'm very happy to answer them.

Kelly - Phonebook Queen!  Hope you are having a more relaxing day today.  In reply to your question, I think if I was receiving an egg I would be pleased to have some info on the donor, just because I would want to be able to visualise the person who did such a generous thing.  But I can appreciate that it is a tough one.

Struthie - Everything is sounding very positive for the New Year.  Good luck!

Big hellos to Catwoman, Candy, Lilly, Eire, VIL, Moosey, Sarah, Molly and all the otehr girls.

love to all 

rachel xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Great news on the "terrific three" embryos Holly!     Glad it all went well and has been a positive experience for you both.  Good luck for Saturday.    (I thought the chickens on the card were appropriate!  )

Rachel -  Have pm'd you. x

Erica - congrats on the scan and good luck for stimming. Lovely that you and Julie will be    together. x

Cathy - FANTASTIC hcg reading! 

Struthie - roll on the New Year. Glad it went so well and great that Julian was so positive for your chances.  (Thanks for pm x)

Manda - hope you are okay. 

Love to everyone
Molly
x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

still here not gone to work yet,,bad girl that i am

holly-that is great news...been waiting around to hear 

rachel-i was just wondering did you have a hcg injection that was all,glad you are feeling better

better go now 

luv petal b


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Rachel - have pm'd you again lovely one  

Petal - you lovely person you!!  Thanks for thinking of me!!  You better get to work lovely or else the boss'll be    and I'd hate to think I played a part in that  

Manda - really really hoping you're ok and that you're resting up and away from your pc and that's why we haven't heard anything....  keeping us in suspenders!!!

Erica - this is great news that you're all good to go and you and Julie are exact cycle buddies!!  Brilliant, you must be getting so egggcited yourself now    Poor you with all the d r side effects.  Hope DF's not been bearing the brunt of it!!

KJ - have you warmth yet??
  
H xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY holly!! great news on the terrific tremendous three    glad everything went to plan for you. roll on splendid saturday!!

man aaived at 7.30 to do boiler  just a bit of a pause in proceedings waiting for new one to be delievered and then we're away. thank god its not too cold at the mo as the front door's open half the time and theres big holes in thewall ....dog's going demented being cooped up in the living rm so just about to go and have a mad run around the garden before i go to work at 12..

cathy - could you not go and buy some organic hair dye stuff instead, think thery're made with veg dyes or something. i dont like the sound of all those chemicals  if it was me i would be cautious, despite what the hairdressser may tell you....they get their lines from the manufactureres who will of course say its safe 

laters all


rachel heres a sprinkle 
kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh and yes, i now declare Christmas OPEN!!!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie
Remember when Molly talked about the dog that went missing bonfire night?   
Well guess what.......................it's been found     isn't that fantastic. I've just read it in the IUI thread & knew you were as upset as I was. It's lost some weight but is fine otherwise.

Treacle.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

especially for Kj


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Bring it on   

KJ - phew new boiler is on it's way!!  Hope pooch is pooped after your run around!!  Thanks for words    A little worried there are only three but looking at my charms and keeping positive that they'll be superdupers    

Cathy - I'm either very blonde or completely zonked still from yesterday's drugs because I've meant to mention hair dyes every time I've posted today    I'm with KJ on that front... in fact Zita West says avoid also.  Aveda have fantastic colour and are 98% natural using just 2% chemicals, which you still may want to avoid... I think there are natural product home kits you can get from greensfood.co.uk If you're not sure about doing it yourself then I would ask if your stylist would mind if you bought the colour in and got her to do apply it.  Most will do this for you  

Erica/Julie - was just about to add about lost doggie!  Great news isn't it!!  Poor mite, can only imagine what he's been through in the last month.

Loves to all 
H xxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi there,

Rachel, I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear about this round of IVF.  I have everything crossed that the basting is a success, and really glad that you could do something.  

Holly, congratulations on the terrific three.  I hope these are the ones, and have a good feeling for you.     .  Good luck for the ET. I hope all goes well.

Julie and Erika, good luck with the stimming and congratulations to both of you on terrific scans.

KJ, I hope the boiler is progressing quickly.  Sounds cold to me.

Struthie, good luck with the egg share, and I really hope this time is the one for you.

Sarah, glad to see you're moving on, and I hope your new clinic is fantastic.

VIL and Moosey, I hope you 2 are OK, and everything's progressing as it should.

Jo, I hope you're not too poor after paying for the Lucrin.  Shouldn't you get some of that money back?

Cathy, congrats on the HCG.  That is fantastic, and I hope you are keeping well.


Hi to Molly, Manda, Murtle, Starr, and of course everyone who I may have forgotten.

As for me, well, I'm on my 3rd night on call in a row, and feeling a bit weary.  As usual, my life is back to hectic pace for the next 2 weeks, and I start blood tests again on Saturday.

To top that off, mother-in-law is staying for all of next week before she moves to Melbourne.  She doesn't know about IVF, and I really don't feel like talking to her about it right now, so how will I hide the blood tests and Progesterone in the fridge?  Tricky!

I hope the weather has improved for all of you, and I am keeping an eye on what's going on, and have everything crossed.  If I don't post, it's just all the horrendous work I've been doing.

Love Jodi


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hello everybody,

Have decided to up roots from the iui girls as have been there way too long. Some of you will know me and some won't. For those that don't a brief outline......been through three iui's at nhs hospital to no avail. Am now under Nuffield at Woking to do egg share ivf. We have our treatment plan appointment next Tuesday ( ) and are hoping to start d/r Xmas week!! Am soooo excited. Also have ds Toby who will be 5 in Feb (conceived naturally   ).

So thats it in a nut shell. Please bear with me as I get to know you all. I have read from the beginning of this thread so have a rough idea where you are all at, but have to warn you my brain is nowhere near what it used to be, and it wasn't too hot then either!!

A few personals to start off

Huge   to Rachel, so sorry to hear your news, feel gutted for you, but really pleased to hear that you have perked up alot.     for your 2ww.

Fab news to Holly on the three embies. Over the moon for you, fingers crossed they do the biz   

Well done to Erika. Good luck with the stimming, you must be glad the d/r is finished, but hey that'll be a breeze for you in 30 years time!!

Hey Julie, great news that treatment is going to plan. No choc paid off then  

Hey Kells, great news about the egg share. Hope you don't have to wait too long for the blood results. They told us it would be 4 - 6 weeks but they were back in 3!!

Really looking forward to getting to know  u all and catching up with those of you I already know.

Shazia xxx

Oh..... Happy December peeps


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello gorgeous ones!
*gasps* I HAVE BLUE STARS! YEE-HAR!
Holly follie queen!            thrilled about your embies! Here's to plenty more good news from you over the next few days…  
Hello Shazia... fab to see you here! And thanks sooooo much for the pm  
And a big hello to Julie, Erica, Jilly, KJ, Kelly, Jodi and all the other lovelies...
Jess  hope you're OK  
Hurrah! It's December. I have my first Xmas drinkie tonight     with one of my oldest friends – she's been doing volunteer work in the jungle in Borneo for the last three months (phew! What a woman!). Very sad that I won't be able to tell her she's going to be a Godmother, but hey-ho. We'll just drink ourselves into oblivion instead  
Can't remember who it was who asked about the article – funnily enough, I saw the finished version of it today, just before it goes to the printers. It's in our Feb issue (out early Jan), and I'll send out a few copies to you. Just a word of warning: I've been photographed for it, and now there's a huge photo of me taking up pretty much an entire page. I look very stern, apparently. 
Right, best get back to work...
Love you all!
C xxxx
PS how do I get to use my new Charter Member icons? Sorry... being a bit   again.
PS - Jodi/Julie – I keep my drugs in the kitchen in a cake tin!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Shazia - Welcome aboard   good to see you again & lots of   for appt next Tuesday. Yep, real menopause will be easy peasy    

Jodi - Good luck with the MIL visit   sounds like a good idea from Jules sneaky beaky that she is   Hope work isn't too hectic for you.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Catwoman - I would love to read your article   & I'm sure you look fab. You'll have to remind me of the name of your magazine though   as so much has happened since you first mentioned it that I've forgotten.

Erica.xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Julie and Catwoman,

Thanks for those tips you sneaky little things.  You can tell that I'm really not very imaginative.

Did I mention that MIL is Irish, an ex-nurse and crazy at the best of times?

I will definitely have to try the hiding trick.

Jodi


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Cor - what happened to the site??  Didn't know what I was going to do with myself without you all!!

Julie - you are a sneaky   but v v clever!! 

Welcome over Shazia, I know we would all rather see you on the BFP thread but hey, you're in great company 

Jodi - huns your MIL does sound like a bit of a nightmare.... Hope you can get through it without    

Erica - how are you feeling now you're stimming?  Any changes yet or are you still as crazy as ever  

Catwoman - thanks sweets    I hope so tooooo.  Great to hear you're a feature in the article (be you're gorgeous and that's why they want to use you!) and I'll be first to the newsagent on the look out for it hun!!  Essentials Mag isn't it   Have a great time with your chum and I'm sure there'll be news to tell her and ask her about v early in the new year 

Guess it's almost time for you to fly off home Julie, so have a lovely evening scoffing Grandma's fabulous feast and we'll catch you tomorrow!

I've cleaned the house and I'm now feeling ok about not doing much for the next couple of weeks.... I'm sure I'll struggle though as I can never relax when the house is a mess...  

xx
H


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jillypops - Nice to "see" you here hunny    please be a regular visitor.    Will mail you tomorrow, things have been busy again today.
Holly - What you trying to say Missus    
Julie - Oooooooooohhhhh I do know what day it is & plan on having my fill of sausage (at home tonight   & a sandwich tomorrow!!)
Goodnight ladies enjoy your evening.

Erica.xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey everyone

I haven't read back so I'm really sorry if I've missed something but I just wanted to wish Holly luck for Saturday     (one orange spot for each embryo).  Take it easy and look after yourself, I'll be willing them to implant and stay put...  

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all ok.

Loadsa love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there


Just been having a strop as received a bill today for £182 from the Healthcare trust for the HIV tests I thought were free!  Has anyone else had to pay for these when undertaken by your GP/NHS hospital?  And, did they tell you there was a charge beforehand?  They really take the **** here in Hampshire.   

Jodi - I do sympathise with the hiding the drugs in the fridge dilemma.  We picked up the puregon a couple of days before Christmas for our 1st IUI (which was cancelled anyway!).  As we weren't going home but visiting friends and relatives for about 8 days afterwards, we wrapped it up as if it were handmade chocolates, complete with bow and everything and told relatives we had to keep them in the fridge.  That got a bit embarrassing so we bought a cool box and kept it in the car and were sneaking the freezer blocks in and out of people's freezers.  At the end of all this I read the leaflet properly and realised it didn't even need to be in the fridge at that time anyway!   How sad are we!!  I think Julie's suggestion is more sensible though!

Holly -       for the embies and for you too of course.  Do you hear from the clinic again tomorrow?  Thanks for your pm too.  Can I move to Kent and come to your clinic too?!  They sound so much more caring and professional.  I will take everything up with my clinic in a couple of days and see what they say.  But the more I think about it the more annoyed I am getting!  I was a bit dazed yesterday, but I know DH was really angry at the time - but just didn't want to upset me anymore.

Cathy - I meant to say earlier that I think Aveda hair products are pretty good and I think they are natural.  May be worth considering?

Catwoman - I'm really looking forward to reading your article and seeing the photo too of course!!

Petal - I'm going to show my ignorance here but is the HCG injection the pregnyl one?  If so, yes, I did have it about 36 hours before the supposed E/C.  I also had to have a double dose of the Orgalutran (the suppressant drug) a few hours beforehand.  I don't really understand but it would seem to me that the two would cancel one another out, if that makes sense?

Hi everyone else hope you are all well.  I'm just off to make a really healthy tea to make amends for the Green and Blacks cherry choc I've been eating this afternoon.  Delicious but not so healthy!!

Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Rachel

Some GP's charge for these tests and others don't.  I managed to get mine thru without having to pay but it was a total palava which resulted in them not being able to get the results off the computer and having to ask them ever so nicely   to write our clinic a letter telling them we were good to go.  Not sure how you can get around that one.  I've also heard of others who have only had to pay around £20.  It seems to differ so much depending on which PCT you belong to.

I strongly recommend everyone to come to our clinic    Believe me the drive is worth it for the care and attention you get from them.  You don't have to live in Kent to go.  My friend is in South London and is going there.  Nope, won't hear any more about the embies until Saturday morning.  I'm just willing them to multiply away as good as they should.  

You soooo deserve all the chocolate going for being such a star through all of this.  DH is a love too for not wanting to upset you, can understand his concerns.  Hope you've had a nice dinner and will be taking it easy tonight  

VIL - thank you thank you for your words!!  How are you feeling??  Are you really being as demanding as Jackie says   Don't worry you deserve to be and I say enjoy every minute of your pregnancy my sweets 

Starr - how are you huns?  Over your cold ok?

H xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Holly

Just thought i would sneak on here to see how you were getting on.  Good luck for Saturday.  Will be thinking of you.

Hopefully will be joining you all soon.  Have got my IVF appointment on 29th December, can't believe we only have to wait 4 weeks.  

Take good care of yourself

Moomin

xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Brilliant Moomin hunny  it will be here before you know it   and you've Chrissie in the middle to celebrate too.  Thanks for words   and feel free to pop in whenever you like...you're really one of us which has it's good and bad sides if you know what i mean... I'm finding it really hard to keep up with both threads these days....

H xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Holly - I do miss you and the others on the other thread.  But there are lots of new ones popping in and of course Jilly to keep me occupied.  But I am sure I will be over soon.  Going to wait until after my appointment, don't want to tempt fate!


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello all you wonderful FF girls,
Thank goodness it’s Friday!!!  Yay!!  What have you all got planned for the weekend?  We are going to a Foo Fighter and Kaiser Chiefs concert tonight and then off to Terrigal on the coast for one night.  We put up our Chrissy tree (I must be blind - where is the Xmas tree icon) last night and it looks fab!!!!  

Holly – hi mate, yeah most is covered on Medicare usually but I think our clinic is more expensive than most – we chose it because my aunt went through them and now has a little boy so we went off her recommendation but it is costing us around $3500 after Medicare rebate whereas most are only around $1000 - $1500.  I guess it will be worth it if it works first go – here’s hoping!  And your 3 emby’s sound great!  Are you going to get all 3 put back if you can?  Wish you all the luck in the world for Saturday!   

Rachel – Glad to see your spirits are up again hun.  I used to LOVE Green and Blacks and am annoyed you can’t really get it over here (you can in some places but it’s sooo expensive!)

Struthie – Great news about your start date – bet you can’t wait to make that 1 Jan call.  

Cathy – wow that’s a great HCG level!  And it was so lovely to hear that your dad cried, even though he did go on at you afterwards! I used to get my hair dye from a health food shop when I was in London but can’t remember what brand it was now, there are a few different ones though.

Erika – glad to hear your scan came back all clear and your ready to start stimming.  D/Ring doesn’t sound fun and I’m worried now as to what to expect!  

Jodi – good luck with your mother in law staying.  We will have a similar thing over Xmas and New Year with my mum staying whilst I’m Stimming and then have my dh’s family over during EC and ET!!!  

Jillypops – HELLOOO!!!  How are you going babe?

Big hello to Julie, Catwoman, Murtle, Moosey, Vic, Shazia and everyone else!

Have a great weekend and GOOD LUCK HOLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Jo x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi everyone

holly-don't worry,i was late today because of me,could not get going so glad thingss are going well for you and your dh,will be thinking of you on saturday 

moomin-your four weeks will here soon....you will be on your way soon  good luck

rachel-i feel for you i really do,my clinic is the same,but gor there in the end after alot of calls,i want to go to holly's one too,i,hope you feel better today.hope you had a nice dinner

**********- hope your having a good evening,friday soon yippeeeeeee,i cannot wait

jed-hope you have a great weekend

well spoke to my clinic today and feel like at last i have got some answers about my last cycle and about egg sharing,and i have asked to try clomid to get my af back to normal because they are all over the place and he thinks thats a good idea,i think that it can help with you trying naturally(.have to read up about it  more,i think but anything is worth a go.

anyway going to bed now

speak to you all tomorrow

luv petalb


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning lovelies   
Hope you're all well & happy & no doubt glad it's Friday   
Holly -     for the Terrific Three! Will be thinking of you tomorrow.
Jo - Don't worry about d/r it's ok & will be worth it   when you get that BFP!
Julie - Hello precious, you ok? Reception..........what can I say    at least it's Friday & you've got the weekend to look forward to   

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

I am not gonna do personals till  the lovely Holly gives us a new home cos I am bound to lose it all  

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Kel! Thanks for that you made me get my  into gear 

Moomin - so know what you mean! I was exactly the same. Still we'll look fwd to you joining us when you feel ready and had that all important appointment  Thanks for pm too 

Morning Julie! - ugh ugh ugh about reception  Bet you were thrilled to get that phonecall this morning  Ohhh well at least it's Thankgoodness it's Sausage Friday.... I'm going to go and get a whole heap of DVD's and books out of the library today (cheaper than the rental place) so I have them as a distraction on the 2ww and it'll stop me from wanting to get the hoover out  I can't relax either when the house is a mess! Glad to hear you had lovely savory scones last night! What are you doing this weekend and how is your head now?

Erica - hiya treacletart  Feeling ok and how is your sister?? Hope DF is about this weekend?

Jo - Terrigal - lovely! You've probably gone already but have a fantastic time and enjoy that sunshine!! Thanks so much for wishes!! We are only allowed 2 put back in here if you are under 40 but three if over. They are looking at changing the rules tho to only allow one, which may seem fair enough but the incidence of multiples isn't statistically significant so I think it shoud remain as is to give us all a better chance of success. It sounds like you've made the right decison about the clinic you've chosen and you're right, it's all going to be worth it 

Rachel - hi hun!! Hope you're ok and taking it easy!

Petal - I'm just over the moon that you've got a plan now and have finally got somewhere with your clinic!! Really hope the clomid sorts out your cycle. You don't need that headache as well. Hoping too for a natural miracle, it can and DOES happen so why not to you sunshine? You deserve it 

Starr - where are you??

LizH and Murtle - bet you're having the time of your lives you lucky 

Ali - how's you hunny?

Big waves and loves as always to Candy, Molly and KJ!

Well nothing to report at my end.... could tell you about the botty bombs but you don't want to know  Just getting a few things done today so I can relax from tomorrow onwards... Of course I'm also trying to visualise how the terrific three are doing and willing them to be stable and well formed for tomorrow... guess you can't help but worry that they're going to fail overnight....

Anyway - enough about me. Big loves to you all my lovelies

H x

oops - new home this way >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43154.0.html


----------

